# Feeding questions for "former" bottle baby lamb



## ZoeytheLamb (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

My former (yes she is finally weaned from the bottle!) bottle baby Zoey is now eating on her own. She is 3 months old- ah, yes, it just took me a long time to figure out how to do it without breaking her heart and mine.

This is my first time with sheep- I am not a farmer, and she is an only sheep, but doing great now after a sick and rocky beginning.

She loves her creep feed- but how much should she eat a day?

Also a salt block- should I get one for her?

Thanks so to our Backyard Herd friends- especially SheepGirl, BonBean, and precious Bridgemoof- Zoey would have been a goner and me too if it hadn't have been for you!!!!!

Sandy


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Awww  lol

Creep feed - let her eat as much as she wants in addition to her hay. Make sure she's up to date with her CD/T vaccination, though.

Salt block - I prefer loose minerals because sheep chew on salt blocks, which wears down their teeth, which means they will be gummers (no teeth) sooner. At Southern States you can buy loose mineral by the pound (probably the best option for you) and also in 50 lb bags...normally they eat a lot the first time you put it out, but eventually they will eat about 1/2 to 3/4 oz of it per day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ditto on what Sheepgirl said...good advice...however I am in a Southern state and no luck with sheep minerals locally...goat yes, but it has copper.  So for now it is the lamb/sheep pellet feed that has it all in it, plus grass pasture during the day and hay at night in their sleeping area.

You've done so well with Zoey!!!!  You stuck with it even when the going was rough and it didn't look good for her


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, what they said.  So glad Zoey is doing great and you were able to wean her okay.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks my friends, today I shall call around and see if I can find the loose minerals and I'll check with her vet and see if she needs any booster shots! Thanks for thinking of that!

Speaking of shots- I suppose sheep need to get rabies shots too?

Hugs to all!

Sandy


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 16, 2012)

If you have tractor supply there, they carry a general purpose loose mineral that is approved for sheep.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope, you don't need to get a rabies shot unless your vet recommends it  Only two of my ewes ever got it...I believe last year they got it (that's the only time) and only because the vet said it would be advisable since I bring them to petting zoos (to my school, the carnival, the fair).


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 16, 2012)

We have a tractor supply store about 40 minutes from us and I've asked them to carry it...so far they haven't, but this reminds me to phone them again and ask.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 16, 2012)

i agree with what everyone else said. she is adorable congradulations! what breed is she? now that she was a success its time to get her a companion!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi!

ManyBirds asked what breed my Zoey is- she is a Gulf Coast Native sheep. From what I have been reading her breed is on the endangered list. 

Oh, how I would love to have a companion for Zoey! But we live in town- a long story... but we have a very large double lot backyard that is fully fenced in - so she is an only sheep. We have an ancient yellow lad, who is very patient with her (mostly) and my husband and myself- this is her herd. Due to her MANY health issues, I don't see her being able to live anywhere else but with us. At this point- she is part of our family and I don't think she realizes she is a sheep. She is basically house broken- yes, I didn't know that you aren't suppose to be able to house train them...
But she does most of her business outside or on newspapers in the house.

Anyway, the poor darling has had to suffer having me for a foster Mom- I don't think a more ignorant person about sheep exists on the planet than me... But I have been studying everything I can get my hands on, my dear friends on the Backyard Herd Forum have been a tremendous help- and I have found a really nice livestock vet for her- so all in all, she is spoiled and dearly loved.

I called our local Tractor Supply Co. and they no longer carry the Sheep Minerals... I am so disappointed.
Looking online I see that SS has a sheep mineral formula, here is the link that lists the ingredients: http://www.southernstates.com/docs/feedtags/57804201.pdf
It says its "medicated" do I want that for her? 

I have another picture of her- taken just recently. A dear friend did Zoey's portrait in oils and the picture is Zoey seeing it for the first time. I think she recognizes herself!
Here is the link http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6666_1_zoey_mirror_image.jpg

Thanks for any advice on the minerals!

Sandy


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think you'll have any issues with coccidiosis, so it's up to you whether you feed it medicated or nonmedicated. I feed the nonmedicated mineral--TBH, I didn't even know Southern States offered a medicated mineral


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jul 17, 2012)

That picture of Zoey looking at her portrait is too cute! Zoey looks just great!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 17, 2012)

That photo of Zoey looking at her portrait is just too darn CUTE!!!!!  Love it


----------

